# My swedish custom bike retro style



## andybee75 (May 17, 2017)

Here's my custom build based on a 50's swedish Monark bike. Parts from the 20's to present time. Started of as a banged up empty frame. Inspired by US, french and some swedish streamliner/beach cruiser bikes. Hope you like it!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 17, 2017)

_*Nice!*_


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 17, 2017)

Very nice! It works very well. I also like the chain keepers on the Woods valve.


----------



## Duchess (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful paint work!


----------



## abe lugo (May 17, 2017)

where are those grips from? custom made?


----------



## Wcben (May 17, 2017)

I love that valve cap!  VERY COOL!! is that a current piece?


----------



## mike j (May 18, 2017)

Beautiful job, all around. Love it!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 18, 2017)

The valve caps are available- they fit Woods valves, which are supposed to have Presta threads.  I have not checked.
https://velo-classic.de/oxid2/Fahrrad-oxid/Ventile-u-Zubehoer/Ventilkappe-mit-Kettchen.html


----------



## andybee75 (May 18, 2017)

The valve cap are NOS ones, used on standard swedish bikes pre ca 1930. But as mentioned, new ones is made. The handles are made of red transparent plastic, specially made for a 50's handle bar with built in lamps for turn flashers. The idea was that the whole handle would blink red and would be visible from all the way around the bike. Didn't became a hit through.


----------

